# which rimfire



## Albertahunter (Oct 25, 2005)

i want to get a new rimfire for hunting gophers(little bit smaller than praire dog). i would like to eta 17hmr because they have such a flat trajectory for allot longer shots. any reasons that i should not get that caliber


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Points to ponder:

Ammo Cost, you can buy a brick of .22 for the price of 50 .17 HMR.
Non-Reloadable, you are stuck to factory ammo offerings.
Noise, the .17 is alot louder than a .22 and more comparable to the muzzle blast of a .22 Hornet.

All of that being said the .17 HMR is a good caliber, but unless you are heart set on a 150 yard rimfire, get a good bolt action .22 LR.


----------



## MOGLEY (Dec 20, 2005)

I would definetly go with the 17 HMR! I just started shooting mine this week and it is fantastic. I am impressed with how quiet it is. Definetly not a boom same crack as a 22 but with more authority. I shot yesterday in the wind and people that live next to the range did not think I had been shooting.
Accuracy is awesome!. I am using the cci in a savage bolt action. ( Walmart 149.00). CCI hollow points are penetrating more than I expected. My next box will be Hornady's red tip. Though the ammo is a bit more, just how much do you actually shoot?. I have a box and a half thru mine since Christmas and that includes sighting it in. I have to consider neighbors and tree huggers in certain areas and this caliber seems to fit the bill for having a longer trajectory without the excessive noise. I sighted it in to be dead on at 150yds. Wich puts it about 2" high at 50 yds. 22lr won't come close to that.


----------



## Albertahunter (Oct 25, 2005)

i shoot quite a bit of 22lr, usually 1-2 bricks(550 rounds per brick) per year at 95% of that is gophers but thats not being concervative at all. i would pick better shots at longer ranges and be allot more concervative.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I think the 17 HMR is a great gopher round, but I plan on going with the 17 HM2. It's a little cheaper to shoot, and is nearly as flat shooting as the HMR. I plan on getting an inexpensive H&R and scoping it with a quality glass. The .22 LR is still hard to beat for gophers and prairie dogs(within a reasonable range) though, and you just hafta love being able to shoot 500 rounds for under $10. Good shooting, Burl


----------



## Albertahunter (Oct 25, 2005)

which company should i get, i have narrowed it down to marlin and savage. marlin one would be 917V and the savage one would be the 93R17-FV. if you own either, what complaints do u have of them, if any.


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

No, You should get the marlin 22mag... cci tnt 30 grain hollow points and your good for 150 yards the 30 grain hollow points disegrate and rip um all up at impact i got one


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

My vote would be for the Savage for two reasons. One is the Savage now comes with the AccuTrigger on the rimfires and the magazine on the Savage doesn't protrude as far out as the Marlin. I have a Marlin in 22 mag that I took all the magazines apart and cut them down. Only 5 rounds in them now like the Savage but it doesn't dig into my back when carrying it with a sling. Either one is a good choice but as stated I lean towards the Savage.


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

I would go with the Savage 93..with the heavy barrel..only $35 more
Savage has been known for accuracy out of the box.
I thought I saw a Henry single shot with scope combo in box for $199 at the gun shop in Calgary
Where abouts do you shoot gophers....I haven't been on a gopher shoot in ages..I use an Anshultz lr22 with a 3x9 x32 scope set up for 75 yds.


----------



## aylor70 (Jan 2, 2006)

I have the savage .17HMR with the heavy barrel and i like it a lot. For prairie dogs and gophers, it will for sure kill them easily at 100+ yards. I shoot rabbits with it at about 125 yards and if you get them in the head or vitals they just drop right there. Good gun, i have no complaints about it at all. Very accurate


----------



## jjmagill (Dec 24, 2005)

I HAVE THE SAVAGE 93V17 IVE PUT ABOUT 200 ROUNDS THROUGH IT AND WOULD HAVE TO SAY ITS AS ACCURATE AS MY 22-250 BETWEEN 25 TO 150 YARDS IVE SHOT CCI FEDERAL AND THE HORNADY ROUNDS BALLISTICS ARE BASICALLY THE SAME ITS JUST LIKE SHOOTINGMY 250 ONLY ABOUT HALF THE WEIGHT


----------



## Wilfred (Jun 9, 2006)

I live just outside of Calgary, just got my PAL, and looking for the laws concerning gophers. My dad's been hunting them with the pellet gun, and I would like to give them a bit quicker way to go. Where can I read up on this?
Thanks
PS: what gunshop was that combo at?


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Well, from my personal experience, both of the 17 rimfires can be fine or they can be a waste of time. I bought a NEF sportser, and have barrels in 22 mag, 17 hm2 and 17 hmr and they are all very good shooters, I also shoot a marlin 39a in 22 and have 2 222's. Don't expect much past 100 yds with the 17 hm2 if the wind is going at all. You will have better luck lobbing 22 bullets at them. And the same can be said for the 17hmr past 150. Looking back on it now, the 22 mag is much more versatile and stable in the wind, past 125, i just use the 222.

IMO get a standard 22, you will have fun with it, and the ammo is so much cheaper, shots are not that difficult out to 100, and judging the drop past that is half the fun. Then get a 223, cheap to shoot, and got the range to get out there. You will never regret not getting the 17's, and will have much more money for ammo.


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

Guess what since the last post..I ran into a deal..I bought a used Marlin bolt action .17 mach2.... for $225...wow..put it up against the Anchutz 22 lr and they were neck and neck at 50yds half inch... at 75 yds 3/4 inch and the 22lr started to open up to 1" at 100yds .17 m2 was about 7/8-1 inch dead on whereas the 22lr dropped about 5 inches..The Marlin had a bull barrel and a 3X12X40 mm Tasco Mag scope with AO..felt and weighed like a real gun...You can go to Crappy Tire Macleod Trail and check out their used guns like the Henry single shot combo...if it is still there.

one word of caution the .17 mach 2 ammo is hard to find only in Hornady and CCI for about $7 to $8 a box...I think the .17 hmr will get you realistically another 25 yds effective accuracy..even though they claim about 125 for the mach 2 and 150-175 yds for the hmr
If you want more info..go to rimfirecentral.com and or canadian gunnutz.com and check out buddies also at albertagame.com and you will see reviews on gophers and rimfires

where do you go for gophers :sniper: :beer: as I have not shot a gopher n the last 10 years out of Calgary


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

check out Varmint Al's page, he has a bunch of good info on the 17 HMR and lots of other stuff like targets etc.

http://www.varmintal.com/17hmr.htm

xdeano


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I don't know if its still on sale on not, but last week cabelas had 17 hm2 ammo for 4.99 per box.


----------



## jbrotz (Dec 13, 2004)

Just got a .17 hmr - threw a mil-dot scope on it. Needless to say I left the ol' .223 in the truck for the day. My roommate has the same gun, and we shot over 300 rounds on the day. It was a normal ND day - 15 -25 mph gusts. We shot into, away from, and with a cross wind all day. No problems - just teaches you how to shoot w/ wind.

If you want a flat shooting - accurate round that doesn't put you in the poor house, then I think the .17hmr is the round for you. I recommend a mil-dot scope if you can afford it, it just gives you reference points for hold overs and windage - most fun poppin' poodles I've had in a long time.

Savage - 93R17 one hole at every range w/ 10 shots through 75 yards, and sub MOA at 100! Can't complain one bit.

That being said, anyone want a custom 10/22 - I no longer have a use for it - my heart is only so big, and this little gun has stole it.

Safe shooting.


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

I also have the Savage .17 and is a great shooter out of the box...Better than any of my 22's...A must buy..... :beer:


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

I have a savage 93R17 and I love that thing. Aside from the accuracy and trajectory advantages of the 17 HMR over the 22 cal rimfires, the 17s light,high speed,explosive bullet is less ricochet prone. Thats the main reason I got mine (shooting in areas around the family farms livestock) and I've been pleased with it. My rifle loves the remington ammo.


----------

